# Dominikanische Republik



## ralle (10. April 2014)

Wir werden über Ostern uns in der Dom.Rep. aufhalten. Ich denke mal das mir nach 2 Tagen Strand es in der Birne dreht.

Lohnt es sich eine Spinnrute mit geflochtener Schnur und einige kleine Wobbler&Spinner mitzunehmen, um meine Langeweile zu vertreiben?

Ich will einfach nur in Badehose reinwaten und ein bisschen stippen - keine großen Aktionen starten.

Hat das mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## freibadwirt (10. April 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Hallo Ralle
ich würde lieber kleine Stickbaits mitnehmen das funktioniert auf jeden Fall . Auch Meerforellenblinker sind manchmal nicht schlecht . Auf jeden Fall dort probieren wo Steine oder Riffe im Wasser sind. 
Andreas

P.S. Schuhe im Wasser nicht vergessen


----------



## Wooten (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Kann man das ohne Probleme mitnehmen in die Dom. Rep.? (Blinker, Spinner, Haken, etc... was man halt alles so braucht?


----------



## schmutzpuckel (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Was ich auf jedenfalls empfehlen kann ist das Schleppangeln vom Boot. Das wird in der Dom. Rep. an jeder Ecke für n'Appel und n' Ei angeboten. Tackle ist inklusive .  Thunfische und Barrakudas können dort gefangen werden. So ein Barrakuda Drill ist schon krass


----------



## DomRep (5. November 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Also Angelruten, Angelrollen und sonstige Ausrüstung mitzunehmen ist bis auf die Umstände (Gepäck) kein Problem. Falls die Rute was länger sein sollte besser vorher bei der Fluggesellschaft als Sperrgepäck anmelden.

 Leg Dir auch ein paar Jighaken mit ins Gepäck. Gfs. noch ein paar mittelgroße Twister. Die führe ich zum Teil (wenn felsiger, hängerträchtiger Untergrund) wie ein Spinner. Anstelle von Twistern lohnt sich auch mal Calamar oder Tintenfischfetzen dran zu machen.
 Viellicht sollteste auch paar kleine Bleie einpacken und einfach mal die Montage rauswerfen und liegenlassen...

 Gerade Makrelen sind da sehr empfänglich. Außerdem macht es einen Heidenspaß mit einer mittelprächtigen Makrele am Haken zu "kämpfen".

 Heute morgen noch mit Brandungsrute und Grundmontage eine fünfpfündige Makrele (bei total aufgewühlter See) gefangen.

 In welcher Gegend wirste denn in der Dom.Rep. absteigen???? Bin noch bis Juni auf der Insel.

 Harry


----------

